# Corolla to Carova



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

Washed out in Hatteras, so we rented a house in Corolla. Will be surf fishing Sunday through Sunday next week. Know my way around Hatteras pretty well. Any unsaid rules / ettiquette I need to know about on the northern beach area? 

Can I back up to the high tide line and set up like we do in Hatteras or will I get cussed? 

Stephen


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a cop threaten to write me a ticket one thanksgiving weekend for not being parked BELOW the high tide line, he said I was "blocking the road"


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

Mercy, having thought of Range Rover driving idiots calling me an idiot for fishing too close to "their" road. Let's go fishing!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

You gotta park in the middle of the beach and hope to god some idiot from Twiddy doesn't run your a$$ over when you are going to refresh your bait.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

We will be out on the beach Sunday night. Black Sequoia, Blue Tahoe and probably no fish!
Signed,
The Worst Fisherman Ever


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You have to be fishing right there with your rods at water's edge.. Your vehicle needs to be parked away from where vehicles ride through.. They are strict on this,and residence of the area as well as police will inform you,trust me...


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

And you have to hold your pinky out while drinking your beer


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Singletjeff said:


> I had a cop threaten to write me a ticket one thanksgiving weekend for not being parked BELOW the high tide line, he said I was "blocking the road"


 Think you got that wrong Bro, you can fish down in the wash but your ride has to be up next to the dunes or about as high as you can drive on the beach up that way. The damn locals will run you over too if you get in the traffic lane...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Of course no rules apply if you are in your 4WD BMW or Land Rover and are having your snacks catered in.
charlie


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Maybe I will run into you around there this week on the beach.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Whats the fishing like up that way? Been fishing between ramps 38 and 55
for 30 years now and never been North of Kity Hawk. I had planed to be in Buxton 9/10
but Irene had other ideas. we're getting a place in Corolla now for the week but
a little leg up on the fishing would be nice.


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah in carova, the traffic lanes are the dune line and waters edge. Park in the middle and seriously, the locals can be real dicks if you are in their traffic lane on their beach. The mail carrier is the worst, she'll run you down and mf you while she's doing it. Love it up there though, especially in off season when it's dead. Shallower water with little to no structure, so finding holes is more difficult. Keep an eye on the Virginia reports, particularly Sandbridge and back bay for what's going on in carova surf.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

SurFeesher said:


> And you have to hold your pinky out while drinking your beer


Lmao


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Boy! Sunday was small specks whiting small black drum and good size spot. 
Monday about the same Tues and Wed was a wash as breakers were 6 and 7 deep. So there is structure now. Different to say the least. Tow truck business is good up here. Seen some funny stuff. Tempted to run down to Oregon inlet or Avalon pier.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be in Corolla starting Friday evening and staying about 
a week I hope. I've never stayed that far North, you 
figure anything out in the last week that may help?

Thanks
Loki


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Currituck County Beach Regulations

1. No vehicular traffic is permitted on the beach strand South of the North Beach Access Ramp between May 1 and September 30.

2. 35 mph is the speed limit unless located within 300 ft. of pedestrians; then the speed limit is 15 mph.

3. All vehicles parked on the beach must be parked in the area east of the dune line and west of the hard packed sand strip adjacent to the waters edge.

4. There shall be no chairs, coolers, fishing lines, holes, trenches or any other items allowed to block the foreshore that would restrict vehicular movement in a north-south direction along the dune line or along the waters edge. (foreshore is the hard packed sand from the last high tide mark to the low water mark)

5. No vehicle of any type shall be parked on the beach strand in an area extending from the north beach access ramp northward for one-half mile. Violators shall be towed.

6. Operators of any motor vehicle must be 16 years of age and possess a valid drivers license.

7. Commercial Fisherman are exempt from beach driving regulations while acually engaged in fishing or setting of seines in the Atlantic Ocean.

8. It shall be unlawful to operate ANY vehicle on ANY sand dune on the Currituck Outer Banks.

9. Overnight camping of any type is prohibited on the Currituck Outer Banks.

10. Bonfires are prohibited on the Currituck Outer Banks.

11. No vehicle may park or unload at the North Beach Access Ramp. This must be done on the beach past the one and one-half (1 1/2) mile mark.

12. Careless and reckless driving is prohibited.

13. No driving is allowed north of the fence at the NC/VA state line.


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

Bubba Feesh said:


> Oh Boy! Sunday was small specks whiting small black drum and good size spot.
> Monday about the same Tues and Wed was a wash as breakers were 6 and 7 deep. So there is structure now. Different to say the least. Tow truck business is good up here. Seen some funny stuff. Tempted to run down to Oregon inlet or Avalon pier.


Hopefully the storms and strong surf have created some more distinct structure. I'm heading down there in another week....the two holes I knew of I'm sure have moved, lol.


----------

